# What I should learn first??



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm read a lot of site for color genetic and one question that I’m asking now.
Because they are so much information on the web is difficult to read every thing, so what I should read first.
Thanks.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The websites with the best overview (especially of genetics common to homers) can be found at the web pages of Ron Huntley and Frank Mosca.

A general genetics introduction would also probably be a good idea. This one looks pretty concise (if you ignore all the history) and also has links to more in-depth detail, though it doesn't cover sex-linked mutations. MIT also has a nice interactive site that is fun to use and learn general genetics principles.

Doing all the reading (maybe a page or 2 a day should take about a week). Or one not too intensive weekend. Remember to take your own notes, and do the exercises. Just like math, genetics is more easily learned by doing.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, I will do.


----------



## lockentauben (Jul 2, 2012)

I would suggest learning about the three base colours, In the proccess of doing this you will learn about sex linkage, If you understand and grasp that concept then you can learn about the inheritance of all the genes as the autosomal ones are simpler than sex linked IMO. Then you will go on to learn about co dominance and partial dominance in mainly the autosomal genes.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind of birds do you have?
Dave


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

I am interesting in genetic because I will breed and fly rare colored homers pigeons.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

firingo said:


> I am interesting in genetic because I will breed and fly rare colored homers pigeons.


Got a bunch of them if you are interested when you get ready. My advice is to pick out a couple of genetic factors you want to concentrate on and then find good breeding stock. Don't try to work on too many different factors at once unless you want to end up with a whole lot of pigeons. I have lots of different color factors in my flock but only breed out of a select few. Most of my breeders have been on plastic eggs all summer. Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know a thing about color.. just basics.. but this site may be of some help.. maybe.?
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

loonecho said:


> Got a bunch of them if you are interested when you get ready. My advice is to pick out a couple of genetic factors you want to concentrate on and then find good breeding stock. Don't try to work on too many different factors at once unless you want to end up with a whole lot of pigeons. I have lots of different color factors in my flock but only breed out of a select few. Most of my breeders have been on plastic eggs all summer. Good Luck!
> 
> Jim


Can you post some pictures of your birds??

Thanks.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I do not know a thing about color.. just basics.. but this site may be of some help.. maybe.?
> http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


This is very helpfully page
Thanks.


----------

